# How much experience did you start with?



## Hayduke (Oct 7, 2009)

I've been lurking around this borad for quite a while and have found the discussions educational and sometimes entertaining. Like many folks, my husband and I dream of a cruising life. But, I'm not sure its doable. I'm wondering how much sailing experience you had when you started crusing?

Thanks in advance for your replies!
~~a


----------



## Billy654 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hayduke

Your dream is doable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Put your dreams into acton. Make cruising a life goal. Make a plan on how you will reach that goal.

Cruising was only a dream for my wife and I. A lot of talk and no action. But now we have a plan. We took sailing lessons in March. We bought a 30ft. sailboat in July. Now we are learning how to fix a diesel, reef a sail, dock a boat, navigate. All the things that one needs to know to cruise. We have a LOT TO LEARN. We live in Louisiana and plan in three years to cruise the gulf coast, Florida Keys, and the east coast.

We are having more fun than ever. Wish we would have set our dreams into acton 20 years ago.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

I had been a passenger on a couple of sailboat rides on the Mississippi. I had also done a week's charter from Florida to the Bahamas twice. I knew absolutely NOTHING, but did what I was requested of, pull this, push that, lift this. One thing I did know was that I loved it.

Years later I took 40 hours of lessons. 3 months later I was sailing my own 30ftr. After 18 months of sailing S.F. Bay, and the last 12 months of the same time period single-handing the bay. I sailed underneath the Golden Gate Bridge, and turned left for Mexico single-handed. You need to learn to live your dream, and not just dream your dream.......BEST WISHES.....*i2f*


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

The knowledge you need is quite small...learning how to use that knowledge takes a lifetime of practice...which is why we plan another 50,000 miles before we quit.

Good luck to all beginers it is a wonderful lifestyle...


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

I live a sailing life BUT not a Cruising one ,It allows me to be out on my boat or another 2 to 5 times a week in season.


It really depends on what your willing to give up on land and what comforts you feel you need on the water to enjoy it as this will vary the cost a LOT


----------



## Garffin (Oct 22, 2009)

While I have had some on the water experience and just a little bit on a sailboat! I bought an old used sailboat then sailed/motored it from LI to MD. I am still using that sailboat and I am currently living on it. I would say that you are going to just have to make up your mind as to whether or not you guys want to really take the plunge. IF you’re not sure try joining a sailing club to get some experience. Take a sailing class this spring or just go down to the docks talk to some people who have their own boat offer up a few beers to take a look at their boat and who knows you might get lucky and get a ride. I would say buy a boat then figure it out later. Go for it! You can always decide that you hate it and go back dreaming. Dan


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

I went out and bought a little boat, taught myself to sail. I bought a bigger boat and am now teaching myself to boatwright, go figure...


----------



## ughmo2000 (Feb 12, 2003)

I started out crewing other's boats. Not only did I learn tons and visit a lot of places I wouldn't have, it also gave me the opportunity to see if long term cruising was something I would really enjoy.

Best of luck!


----------



## GreatWhite (Jan 30, 2007)

I sailed as a kid on sun fishes and sail boards so I had the idea of the helm and basic sail trim going into 'cruising'...although this level of skill could be attained in a few weeks of fooling around with a first boat. I bought a 24 foot boat and sailed it for three years... I did club racing which pushed my competency as a sailor (a lot of cruisers probably don't have or really need this level of skill.) I worked my way up the pack racing and sail the boat at least twice a week (most of the year.)

I took a couple of weeks of cruise and learn courses to get to the advanced skipper level with navigation.

I bought a 'big' sail boat and sailed it on the ocean for a few days, then a week and then 3 weeks.

I still sail on the lake a lot.

I am reading voraciously and have for the last 4 years, SN, magazines, books, books, books.

I am learning boat maintenance and working on the big cruising boat ready to full time cruise one year from now.

I plan to take the family to the South Pacific in 2011! 


That's my way, methodical, determined, committed.


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

*I do it*

ive been living aboard for two months, and my attitude has been one of the 'wing it' variety. have some trouble w/the mrs. so figured this is as cheap (or cheaper) than rent... and heck, if it works out, we have a boat!

i grew up on the shores of lake michigan, but my experience has been limited to hobie cats and sunfish... some beer can races (floated kegs to mark course) out of belmont harbor. I have never skippered a boat this big (72 Grampian 30), but have found the dock neighbors to be very helpful. willing to help me get the hang of a larger vessel. if you join the coast guard aux. you can take their classes if you want.

the headroom is nice (6'4), i looked at a variety of boats, and the berth differential is amazing as you move just two feet in length. i found that just a few minutes aboard 25 or less i would always be hunched over. 27 (and i am alone) seemed to be my minimum... 30' found to be about right, but remember i am solo. head yes, but i try not to use it. the marina has showers/bathroom which helps. she's got 120v inverted power which is very helpful, and shorepower which i would say is a must.

meals change/hobbies change (ie hobby=work on boat), but the nature/peace/friendship of the boating community is def. worth it for me. 
oh, scratch that part about cheaper!!
hope this helps
Quinn

Planning on a winter refit, if we dont work out, im taking her from north texas to corpus to parts unknown.


----------



## AdventuresI (Mar 5, 2009)

Twenty years from now, you will be more disappointed by the things you did not do than by the things you did do. So, throw off the bow lines ... sail away from safe harbor ... catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover. ....... Mark Twain.

Dont hesitate boldly go and "Do it" (see the "do it" web site). It does not matter how many hours tuition / experience / training every time you head out is an adventure and your nerves tingle with anticipation and aprehension and so they should because that is what its all about.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Yorksailor said:


> *The knowledge you need is quite small...learning how to use that knowledge takes a lifetime of practice.*..which is why we plan another 50,000 miles before we quit.
> 
> Good luck to all beginers it is a wonderful lifestyle...


That should be in your signature line!


----------



## jjrunning (Dec 9, 2009)

*take the plunge*

Go for it! You won't regret it if you truly try.

But realize your limitations... Start small, get the hang of it, and move on. Step by step. Push your limits, but be able to know what those limits are.


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 7, 2009)

Thank you all so much for your replies. This has long been a draw for my husband, who also grew up on the Great Lakes. We compromised 11 years ago and spent six great years living in a 35 foot fifth wheel while working and traveling around the US. But five years back in the herd now has us itching for the next adventure. Now, I find myself as intrigued by the idea of a life on the water as he is. Living in the Tampa Bay area as we do we have the perfect opportunity to make the dream a reality. 

I have never sailed, or really even spent any time piloting a boat other than my kayak. So I'm starting off slow, meeting with a friend to learn on his sailboard. I'm considering looking for a club to join and looking into the classes available. We haven't set a time line, but hope not to put it off for too long. Any other suggestions, tips or guidance is greatly appreciated!

~~april


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

The only suggestion I have is, do it now, don't put it off; Get a boat, move aboard, then set your cast-off date, say 5 yrs, spend that time getting to know every inch of your boat and upgrading to fit your needs, all the while you can take your lessons and possibly you can take them on your own SV.

Every morning while having coffee in the cockpit my wife & I kick each other for putting it off so long, specially mornings like today, we had a dolphin cruise by


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Garffin has the right idea. One of you, at least, should take a sailing class, or join a sailing club. Both of you should be able to schmooze your way into sailing with friends that you meet through the class/club to find out if you like it, love it, or hate it.

After being forced into sailing on the lake as a kid, I took my first class in 2005. I quickly found out that I loved it.

My wife had literally never been on a boat in her life (except the Martha's Vineyard Ferry). When I brought her out with some friends for the first time on a club boat, I could tell by her white knuckle grip on the gunwhale and silence that it was going to be a difficult day. Fortunately, I brought some wine, good coffee, and king crab legs for dinner. After the wine and crab, I had her join me below to make coffee. "This is just like a house!" she declared. After we raised the anchor, and started back to the club, *SHE *took the wheel!

Right now we are anxiously looking for our first boat; a 33-36 foot coastal cruiser.


----------



## canadianseamonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

We had zero experience, but no fear. We bought a small boat and learned...then we bought a bigger boat and still learning.

A sailor once told me "Sailing is simple, sailing well is more difficult" he is so right!

Do it, buy a boat, learn, listen, ask questions, don't listen to landlumbers or nay sayers that think you are stupid. Read as many books as possible and get out there, make mistakes and learn from them. You'll look back in a few months and ask why you didn't do it sooner. Trust me.

Good luck.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

canadianseamonkey said:


> We had zero experience, but no fear. We bought a small boat and learned...then we bought a bigger boat and still learning.
> 
> A sailor once told me "Sailing is simple, sailing well is more difficult" he is so right!
> 
> ...


+1.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

It is about 98% common sense BUT the other 2% of the time you do need to know stuff and get it right. EG lights at night in the English channel and closing speeds. 

Like lots of other people I learned on a small boat read a lot then set off from the UK without much big boat knowledge but got to where I wanted to go. Had 7 great years cruising and am off again into retirement on a boat.


----------



## Superpickle (Oct 17, 2009)

I know less than Nothing about Sailing, But, as soon as I can, Im Buying a Boat and Jumping in with Both feet.. Full on Live aboard. me and One 50lb dog..


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

The sailing courses are great but not necessarily required... like many have said, commonsense and caution will get you started.

If you had to pick one course I'd go for the Power and Sail squadron's basic boating course. Good emphasis on charting and piloting, you'll learn how to use/read charts, what the symbols mean and how to recognize the meaning of all the navigations buoys (may save you a tow off the mud at some point).

If you are a cautious self starter, I'd tend to suggest you take that course after a little bit of experience - you'll have a better frame of reference. But taking it beforehand is helpful too. I've known people that had sailed for several years finally take the course and get a lot out of it.

As a bonus, many insurance carriers will give credit for having taken these courses and lower your rates a bit.

We did as many did, got introduced to sailing by some friends; liked what we saw, went out a bought a small boat, figured things out, and eventually moved up in size (and now back down) We did take the CPSS course as well, but after a season or two.

And, as others have also said, nearly 30 years later we're still learning.....


----------



## Jovietal (Oct 12, 2006)

*Crew for experience*

My husband and I had the basics covered and pretty much learned as we went. By Basics I mean how to sail, how to anchor, navigate, and repair stuff (which is a daily activity no matter how new your boat is).
We took 4 months to prepare our 26 foot boat working 24 7 we were in our late 20's and had lots of energy. 
Our 50 foot boat we spent a year getting ready and you are never really ready. We installed a lot of stuff as we went along. I have met several cruisers that took over 5 years to get ready and ask themselves why they waited so long. You really don't need a lot of stuff.
I met a lot of cruisers in Mexico that gave up after one season. They are stuck in boat yards ( good place to buy a boat) 
Rough weather, breakdowns, fear and close quarters is a real test on relationships.
Which is too bad because when you get to Panama it's a whole new world.
One nasty bout of seasickness can really change your perspective on the cruising dream.
Cruising life is amazing, it's the people you meet along the way that make it such a wonderful life. ( it's a small community)
I have met several cruisers with boats I would not cross a pond in but they are out there just "doing it" and cruisers are always up for helping each other live the dream. It makes me smile when I see all the guys with their heads together trying to trouble shoot for each other.
I have cruised in a 26 foot boat with no refrigeration and a 50 foot boat with all the bells and whistles. The more you have the more there is to go wrong and there is no end of $$$$ that can be put into your craft. There were plenty of times I wished for a simpler boat but that another story.
I would crew on a few boats before buying anything. 
I have experienced few mishaps sailing like getting stuck by lightning and broaching and I have learned that the boat can certainly take more than I can.


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

I started sailing in 1976 at the Annapolis sailing School. My girl friend at the time and I bought a Cal2-27 that Fall and we have been together on a sailboat since. We moved aboard about 6 years ago on our Taswell 58AS. Our first real off shore excursion was on that boat that we took from Annapolis to Tortola as our maden voyage. We had done off-shore passages before that trip and had spent the Summer in New England on our previous boat but that was our first big pasage. Now 25-30k miles later, health reasons are forcing us to give it up. We still have the boat, but it is for sale and we live in a condo in Oyster Pond in St. Maarten after 30+ years with a sailboat.


----------



## Skipper Joe (Oct 1, 2007)

My wife and I had no experience when we decided to buy a sailboat to live on. We gained experience checking out boats. We always kept a bottle of wine on hand just in case someone asked us to go for a sail. We finally found a boat and moved aboard. Then we found problems. We moved ashore while we recored the deck. Arduous task to say the least. We are back on the water now, but still doing a ton of work to get her ready to sail. We love living on the water and have made some great friends that see to it we go sailing to keep learning. Hopefully we'll check out the harbor next year, then the year after that cast away down the east coast. I play original music and hope to figure out how to entertain the many many sailors out there to buy the veggies. LIVE YOUR DREAM while you still can.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

canadianseamonkey said:


> We had zero experience, but no fear. ......


I like this attitude, but I must admit to being more of a "Know fear" sailor than a "No fear" sailor. I learned sailing as a pre-teen, but started a methodical plan to live aboard as a teenager; moved aboard at 24 and my wife and I have been fulltime live aboard cruisers for almost forty years. The cruising life can work for the spontaneous free spirits, but it also works for the meticulous planners that are accused of being "anal retentive". 'take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## mikeandrebecca (Oct 30, 2008)

Almost 1 year ago exactly my wife and I took Offshore Sailing School's "Fast Track to Cruising Course." Prior to that time neither of us had any sailing experience. We took the course not only to learn but mostly to confirm that the two of us would actually enjoy the whole sailing thing. Fortunately we did, and 6 months later we purchased our first boat. We lived on it until it was too cold to do so (having sold our house and most of our stuff earlier in the year). Next year we plan to head off cruising. If we can do it, anyone can, so go for it!

Mike


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

I think you'll find the sailing to be the easiest part of what you are contemplating. Most complex is buying and maintaining the boat. Second is piloting any boat, power or sail. Third is sailing. It's relatively easy although as some have said doing it well is not always easy. Give yourself time to research the purchase, then give yourself a year to get used to the boat and to sailing. Take the Power Squadron courses to learn all the basics of seamanship.


----------



## Canadasvt (Dec 23, 2009)

Sailing since I was 7 and am now 43. Everything came naturally and earned me the name Popeye and the best helmsman (boy) on Lake Ontario back in the day. ha ha


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Faster said:


> If you had to pick one course I'd go for the Power and Sail squadron's basic boating course. Good emphasis on charting and piloting, you'll learn how to use/read charts, what the symbols mean and how to recognize the meaning of all the navigations buoys (may save you a tow off the mud at some point).
> 
> If you are a cautious self starter, *I'd tend to suggest you take that course after a little bit of experience - you'll have a better frame of reference*. But taking it beforehand is helpful too. I've known people that had sailed for several years finally take the course and get a lot out of it.


Great advice there, I say practically the same thing when advising potential students who want to enroll in our hospitality program.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

After reading each post, I think that I can summarize by saying that sailing is a lifestyle and a journey for which you're never fully prepared. Taking lessons is a good starting point from which to really learn. Talk, read, experiment, and use commonsense. As with anything in life, don't dream. Plan to make the dream a reality. But do it.

I'd add my own twist - there are many, many ways to experience the sailing lifestyle. Liveaboard cruising is only *one* of them. My own situation is one of many - I sail my boat, do some overnight racing, some 2 week cruises, and work on the water to a degree that I have about 14,000 sea miles on ships and boats. There are many other very valid ways to experience the water.

It's not about titles ("I'm a racer", "I'm a cruiser"), it's about enjoying what you're doing.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Sabreman said:


> It's not about titles ("I'm a racer", "I'm a cruiser"), it's about enjoying what you're doing.


That could be a great signature line


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Chef, you can't possibly be thinking of adding more to your signature line!


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Sure, maybe a picture or two!


----------



## ryanjenkins (Dec 17, 2009)

Superpickle said:


> I know less than Nothing about Sailing, But, as soon as I can, Im Buying a Boat and Jumping in with Both feet.. Full on Live aboard. me and One 50lb dog..


same here man, same here!


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

First I dreamt about sailing and then I read a lot of books about sailing and cruising. Back in the 80's I bought an old 24ft traditional wooden boat, repaired it and learned how to sail it, alone.

With that knowledge, I have modified the boat, making it more stable and faster (more sail).

That boat was a great learning machine. A lot of sail, no winches, nothing in the interior, no electricity, no radio and as navigation instruments, a compass. It couldn't be simpler.

Every year, after 15 days of maintenance work, my wife and I sailed away for 45 days. Coastal cruising, but always out of marinas. We have done many thousands of miles on that boat.

But I was young, very fit and had no kids.

If I were 50 years of age and just started to learn how to sail and cruise a sailing boat I would pay the best practical lessons I could afford. It is a much safer approach and certainly a much faster way to learn how to cruise safely. And at 50, time is an important thing.

In Europe the best schools are the British and the French ones and probably the most famous is "The Glenans"

The big trip: Sailing in Brittany | Travel | The Guardian
The big trip: Sailing in Brittany | Travel | The Guardian
Les Glenans : sailing shcool, courses in english
Les Glenans : sailing shcool, courses in english

They have 14000 courses a year.
They have very good learning books, but I don't know if they have them in English.

Are there schools like that in the US? What are the best?


----------



## kjango (Apr 18, 2008)

A year & change ago & having not set foot on the deck of anything for 35 years , but on the run from a nightmare 14 month marriage & 2 years of court dates , I got the bright notion no one could find me on a sail boat . I bought a boat in Mass . & a week & a half later I was sailing for Maryland . I also had " no fear " & at the time viewed that as the only positive thing I was bringing to the endeavor . Every day aboard the Skipjack has been better then the day before . Hell , I even enjoyed the couple of " we're all gonna die " days . I'm never going back . I love this life . My ex & the courts & the U.S.govt. ???.......f#$k em & feed em fish heads . Any promise made from any cruiser means more then crap spewed from those guys . I hope I never live on land again . Starting with neither fear or experience seems to work out ok if " properly motivated " . hahahahahhahahahhahahaha


----------



## Superpickle (Oct 17, 2009)

kjango said:


> but on the run from a nightmare 14 month marriage I got the bright notion no one could find me on a sail boat . I bought a boat in Mass . & a week & a half later I was sailing for Maryland . I also had " no fear " & at the time viewed that as the only positive thing I was bringing to the endeavor . Every day aboard the Skipjack has been better then the day before . Hell , I even enjoyed the couple of " we're all gonna die " days . I'm never going back . I love this life . * My ex & the courts & the U.S.govt. ???.......f#$k em & feed em fish heads* . Any promise made from any cruiser means more then crap spewed from those guys . I hope I never live on land again . Starting with neither fear or experience seems to work out ok if " properly motivated " . hahahahahhahahahhahahaha


:laugher :laugher :laugher :laugher :laugher :laugher :laugher :laugher

Yup, you BET, Its been almost 2 years for my Nightmare.. and im Bailing out as soon as i get my Chute on  I will have to Look you UP.. 

Paul...


----------



## unomio (Jun 8, 2007)

*How much is too much?*

Book-learning, I mean. We started with over 40 years of sailing experience _each_, all coastal. 20 years in the Navy gave Bob an idea what it would be like to be alone on the big ocean; I had only magazine articles and books. All the cruisers gushed about how wonderful the life was, and the articles almost always had happy endings.

Well, we're nearly three years into cruising. One heart attack, a cancer scare, and permanent a-fib only slowed us down. I'll confess I was (and am) terrified. I don't know enough, and I never will. Every article I read just drives home that conviction. We're not young, and we're not particularly strong. But the fact is that almost NONE of the cruisers we've met so far are young. Most are drawing Social Security, in fact. I'm discovering that while many have more experience than I do--and the confidence that comes with that experience--not many really _know_ more than I do. They've helped me be a bit less scared.

Another thing I've discovered: cruisers really reach out and help each other. You can learn a lot and gain confidence by actually meeting the real people, hearing about their experiences, and reading their emotions as they tell their tales. A few try to make everything sound like one big adventure, but if you really pay attention you'll realize that they were scared too. Once you've been there and done that, you're less scared.

I think it's possible to read so much you scare yourself into not going. We almost did, and that would have been a shame. I do wish that I'd taken a women-only class in offshore sailing, just to convince myself I could do it. But my advice would be to get out there and sail the boat. Start with short cruises and keep working up. Take one leg of a cruise with friends. Charter a boat somewhere exotic, with a skipper if you're concerned about your own ability. Keep pushing the envelope and doing things that are out of your comfort zone--not foolhardy dangerous things, just something a little beyond where you've gone before.

It keeps us young. Sort of.

Sue


----------



## OziDude (Dec 20, 2009)

Finally after 30 years of putting it off Im on my way to acheiving my dream of cruising and living aboard. I have allowed people to influence my life way to much in the past and have listened to nothing but negativity from those around me. I'm older and hopefully somewhat wiser now.

There was such a big difference between what my ex-wife thought was important and what I did. I lived in the marriage for years denying my idea of cruising and living aboard because it wasnt what my wife wanted. My late mother passed away with so many regrets and it took that for me to wake up.

I have minimal sailing experience with only a couple of twilight sails out of Townsville, North Queensland. I know that I can take instruction well, having pulled this, pushed that and watched for this. 

This was a couple of years ago though. 

I'm ready for this next stage of my life. I'm nervous but determined to meet the challenges that lay ahead. I'm a practicle person and learn by doing so most of my experience will come from actually getting out there and doing it.

I will take a course or courses on safety and gain some experience by doing a little crewing and of course reading a few books about sailing. The experience of others doing the same thing will be invaluable.

A great thread....

Ozi


----------



## Superpickle (Oct 17, 2009)

Ozi, your Absolutly RIGHT. you OWE it to yourself..

My wife wanted Desperatly to be up here in the frozen Norf near here familey.. 
We had the Move from hell and after 24 hours on the road, 40 hours no sleep , we pulled into her sons place, knocked on the door @ 2330 hours, he opens the door, says not a word, stares at his mom and turns his back to get the phone,, Wife BOLTS and runs across the street and Off we go to find SOMEplace to stay so she can have a MELTdown.. The basterd NEVER has apologized or even talked about it. Whole dam familey is a bunch of Dicks and I WANT OUT, but She wants to STAY and COMPLAIN.. SO, she can do JUST that, WITHOUT me..

Hope to see you on the Waves some day  we can split a pitcher of Strawberry Margaritas..


----------



## OziDude (Dec 20, 2009)

Super,

There are so many things that test us. Its how we use the results of those tests that determine the direction we move in.

I'm sure that we will cross paths somewhere down the track. We are both on our own journies towards the same destination. 

Wishing you all the very best for the coming New Year.

Smooth Sailing...Fair Winds

Ozi


----------



## Superpickle (Oct 17, 2009)

Ozi..

Yup, What dont Break us, Makes us, as the saying is..  

Id love to meet a few of the peeps here, Dont know if they will Like me, im Opinionated and I Fart a lot, but, i love dogs and Woman, so I cant be ALL bad  

And Really, you Auzis Should ware Helmets, you could fall off the Earth any minute now  being of the Down Unders persuasion :laugher :laugher :laugher 

Paul...


----------

